# Let's have fun with zombies.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*If you read many of my threads and rants, you know I come down on "Zombie Preppers" like a ton of bricks....But in light of current odd goings on,I figured I'd make you all a zombie survival kit just for kicks.not really a waste of time since you can use it for other plagues too.*

Anti-Zombie guns.its got to be light, capable of a head shot at 50 yards and of a high enough caliber to make a head go splat! I'm thinking SBRs are great for this! stuff like AR-15 shortys and Krinkovs.be sure to slap a vertical grip and dot sight on it and DON'T put it together until the law that forbids them is kind of moot.A Thompson 45 carbine would fit this role nicely as well.

The universal B.A.K[aka the big @ss knife!]It must have at least a 9" blade and be suitable for the head splitting chop and be at LEAST 3/16ths of an inch thick.good candidates for this are the Cold Steel ATC, the Indian Kukuri, a USGI machete, The Gerber Parang and a short handled brush axe.

Pistols, there's just two anti Zed pistols really. a tuned 45 automatic or a scoped 44 magnum.

Handcuffs.say your buddy got bit and you THINK you got the 100% chlorine bleach poured in the wound in time.why pop him for no reason?cuff him to something sturdy and someplace safe and come back later.if he's not in the last stages of the fever or turned to a Zed, looks like he'll be ok.

Bleach.the good stuff can be gotten from dye houses and industrial laundries.it disintegrates raw flesh after a minute or two and kills any virus known to man including AIDS and cooties!

A hand sprayer for the bleach, for decontaminating stuff that gets splattered.

Heavy Leather jackets, chaps, knee boots and full face motorcycle helmets,if you can't bite through it, neither can a Zed.Might want to get a wide leather collar like the Marines wore in the Philippines too.you always see some poor /B/tard get bit in the neck in a zombie movie, pisses off vampires too!

Tear gas and industrial strength ammonia! Zed hunts by smell....smell this dead head!

Zombies are attracted to loud noises and bright colors so a supply of cheap fireworks are in order.might get some cheap boom boxes to lure the Zed away from where you're going to be as well.

A chainsaw, a really big one! for cutting, you know...stuff!

Gloves, like heavy leather work gloves or better yet welding gauntlets for picking up red hot steel.Zed can't bite through them either.

Gas masks and filters.not only will it help if the zombie plague is airborne but have you ever smelled a sun ripened body?BLEECH!

Dough boy suits.not real great protection but it'll keep infected blood off your Mad Max outfit.

A ball bat.when you really need to be quiet!

An axe.When you really need to be quiet a little harder!

A crossbow, one of those neat Barnett compound jobs with string silencers, a red dot scope and a rail system so you can attach a laser and a grenade launcher.for being really quiet at a distance!

Silencers.for those not elite enough to use a bow.

Fly paper.imagine all those ripe bodies, every fly on the continent will be there chowing down and spreading the plague like...plague!

A Humvee....because Humvees are epic!and you can run over lots of Zed before the fender wells clog up with body parts.

Ammo.lots of it!

A short pump shotgun.nothing says I hate you like a face full of 00 buck!

A partner who's already nuts.this is the guy who'll scream "RUN" and dive into 1000 Zed with a katana, thus letting you escape!

Well, there we go.Zombie apocalypse kit.hope it was as much fun reading as it was writing.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Great work as usual magus!!

I would like to add that I love the gerber parang!!

Also, having an added bayonet is also a bonus


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Along these same lines, I picked up a book titled Zombies At The Door when it came up as one of PamsPride's free kindle books. 66 pages of humorous zombie preparedness.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Not bad write up.

Though I would substitute a .357 Magnum for 44 Cal.

IMHO 44 cal is simply both too expensive and too punishing to train your self into headshot proficiency .

Fred..

PS: I <am> dead honest at headshot proficiency at up to 12 yds now for 6 out of 6 rounds.

I admit this is on single action only. DA i can only do center mass.

Still it took me 400 dollars a month in Ammo since March to get there. 
I have a GP100 in.357 Mag and my training mix is 2/3rds 38spc (I usually look for hotter 38 loads that are still cheap like some flavors of sellier and belliot ) and 1/3rd .357 Mag. usually look for the hottest I can buy w/o breaking the bank, Fiocchii 142 gr at 1420 fps has plenty of power).


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BlueZ said:


> Not bad write up.
> 
> Though I would substitute a .357 Magnum for 44 Cal.
> 
> ...


Who says?I used to load mine between magnum and special using cast slugs from wheel weights and antimony,but a Ruger eats anything..Head shot every day, any time.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I think .40 will work just fine. I have two glocks and I'm ambidextrous


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Stereo death.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

what about chain mail? i never see zombie people talk about wearing chain mail armor, if it stops shark attacks it should stop zombie bites easy! :dunno:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Indeed so.but I can't just go to wallyworld and grab a shirt.I always thought the bite proof wet suits would be perfect myself.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Indeed so.but I can't just go to wallyworld and grab a shirt.I always thought the bite proof wet suits would be perfect myself.


that is probably better, lighter weight and more flexible, doesn't look as cool though, or at least doesn't look as chivalrous which is what i hear the ladies like, lol


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hot lady zombies?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Zombies on the way you say? Full face motorcycle helmet with heavy jacket and carbon fiber gloves. Twin glock 17's cause nothin says hi ya doin like 36 rounds of hollow point get back jack. A hi cap .22 rifle with lots of preloaded mags cause damn they keep walkin up and ammo is expensive! And a 12 gauge loaded with #4 buck cause buggin out helps with 21 pellets of .24 caliber get outta my way!! See you in Nebraska and if your not bit I will buy you a shot of tequila from my bugout kit! If you are bit, I still will buy your shot, 62 grains of high speed angry hornet.........


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Zombies on the way you say? Full face motorcycle helmet with heavy jacket and carbon fiber gloves. Twin glock 17's cause nothin says hi ya doin like 36 rounds of hollow point get back jack. A hi cap .22 rifle with lots of preloaded mags cause damn they keep walkin up and ammo is expensive! And a 12 gauge loaded with #4 buck cause buggin out helps with 21 pellets of .24 caliber get outta my way!! See you in Nebraska and if your not bit I will buy you a shot of tequila from my bugout kit! If you are bit, I still will buy your shot, 62 grains of high speed angry hornet.........


Instant classic


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yup.I'm still thinking Glock+carbine upper=Zed medicine.

Tequila's my thing. we all good!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Please note acceptable calibers for Zombie hunting.*


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

no floridians........those arent zombies, those are kids using "bath salts"


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Magus said:


> Who says?I used to load mine between magnum and special using cast slugs from wheel weights and antimony,but a Ruger eats anything..Head shot every day, any time.


I respectfully differ, wasnt going to say anything at first since your contributions are usually entertaining and smart but you did start this thread and so opened the content up, for discussion:

I really really do think that 44 Mag is not a practical handgun caliber for anti-human self defense purposes.
It's too powerful and all operational analysis I have ever seen seems to agree with this.

Even in the revolver days, law enforcement officers who often get their ammo for free have shunned 44 Mag due to controllability issues and the beating your wrist/elbow takes by firing it.

I am 225 lbs of (mostly) muscle and can handle a 200 rds training day with 357 Mag just fine..
but 44 Mag, it's just not possible.

Even if the cost is not an issue, I just don't think its possible to fire it enough to be properly trained on it.

My suggestion for those in the group who absolutely want a lot of power in their handgun:

get a .357 train on a "hottish" round like fiocci 142 grain at 1320 fps, which makes for 630+ lbft of muzzle energy at the reference revolver.

this is more than twice the power of a 9mm. 
And recall a 9mm is stronger than a 38 SPC...
(most will instead quickly switch to train with the softer and cheaper 38 SPC here which also helps make my case I think)

And when going into Bear country load a Corbon .357 round with 800 ftlbs of muzzle energy which is as much as most 44 magnum rounds.
(just use a stout revolver like a GP100)

Cheers,

:2thumb:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Magus, when I go on the Zombie offensive I plan on wearing a hocky mask.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like a plan!



> I am 225 lbs of (mostly) muscle and can handle a 200 rds training day with 357 Mag just fine..
> but 44 Mag, it's just not possible.


Man, my crippled out of shape self can go through 150 rounds of my medium power wad cutters with no problems.you're thinking the wrong direction.a 357 is a great round and I've had the hots for a GP-100 for years BUT, my tailored 44 loads are like a hot 45 ACP,slow moving and hit like a train wreck!a 357 was made for velocity and penetration,so much so it might just pass on through a target before it gets a full energy dump/100% potential damage,now granted you can reach farther more accurately, but inside 50 yards,I'll stick with my 44s until I see a salt snorter/Zed wearing a helmet. 

My back up is a 357 Taurus.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

You know I'm not trying to be mr. Conspiracy here but, a day after the attack they announced he was high on drugs. Hmmmm.. the tox screen takes a couple of weeks to come back. Then a day later it was bath salts. Really??? A blood tox screen for bath salts would take even longer to come back. And I've been around when they pick up dead bodies. Even for hiv people they just put on rubber gloves but why for this guy did they break out the bunny suits and breathing masks??? Is LSD and bath salts somehow spreading through the air like some sort of ......... VIRUS??? Like I said, lots of questions and no good answers.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

Still hard to believe!!!


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

Bahaha, good stuff.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

mojo4 said:


> You know I'm not trying to be mr. Conspiracy here but, a day after the attack they announced he was high on drugs. Hmmmm.. the tox screen takes a couple of weeks to come back. Then a day later it was bath salts. Really??? A blood tox screen for bath salts would take even longer to come back. And I've been around when they pick up dead bodies. Even for hiv people they just put on rubber gloves but why for this guy did they break out the bunny suits and breathing masks??? Is LSD and bath salts somehow spreading through the air like some sort of ......... VIRUS??? Like I said, lots of questions and no good answers.


And every mention of it in main channels has gone *poof*.like it never happened.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> but why for this guy did they break out the bunny suits and breathing masks??? Is LSD and bath salts somehow spreading through the air like some sort of ......... VIRUS??? Like I said, lots of questions and no good answers.


Wait just a cotton pickin second here... are you serious? I have not heard of that.. any links or anything? (Not doubting you, but I'm just curious as heck).

I saw a sticker somewhere that read: The hardest part about the zombie apocalypse will be pretending I'm not excited. :woohoo:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't resist .... I guess he was prophetic ..... is that bad?


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Dudee i think those kids are just on PCP


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Let's assume your right and it was pcp. It would still take several weeks for lab tests to come back. So how can they announce anything? Oh it was bath salts???? Really??? No evidence to back up the claim, just keep moving people, nothing to see here.


----------



## N4UPD (May 8, 2012)

44 mag not too bad if your firing it from a lever action rifle like a Henry big boy.


----------

